# Cannot initialize a new hard drive on PS4



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I've just installed a new hard dive Seagate 2TB in my PS4 but each time I try to initialize the PS4 I get the error message CE-33566-3. Does anybody know what it means?

Thanks,

Serge


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Did you reinstall the newest version of the ps4 system software? If not you can download the newest version from here & try the install again.
https://www.playstation.com/en-us/support/system-updates/ps4/#newinstallation
Make sure you follow the download instructions on the site *Exactly* as it's written so the ps4 can find it on the usb drive. 
The download instructions will also tell you how to start the installation.


----------



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

mpeet611 said:


> Did you reinstall the newest version of the ps4 system software? If not you can download the newest version from here & try the install again.
> https://www.playstation.com/en-us/support/system-updates/ps4/#newinstallation
> Make sure you follow the download instructions on the site *Exactly* as it's written so the ps4 can find it on the usb drive.
> The download instructions will also tell you how to start the installation.


Hi mpeet611,

Happy New Year. Thanks for your message. Actually I tried to do both ; reinstall with and without the update that I put on my USB stick but I got a message that it couldn't be found. For now I just removed the new hard drive and put back the old one on the PS4 until I can resolve this problem, at least it's still working... I tried to find some information about this error code on the PlayStation network but I couldn't find that one, I wish I knew what it means...

Serge


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I also couldn't find any information about the error code your getting. Do you have another usb drive that you can try? If the error occurs again with a new usb drive then the problem is probably your new hard drive.


----------



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

mpeet611 said:


> I also couldn't find any information about the error code your getting. Do you have another usb drive that you can try? If the error occurs again with a new usb drive then the problem is probably your new hard drive.


The new hard drive works and I tested it on my computer. I was thinking about formatting that drive to Fat32 before installing it in the PS4. I know the PS4 does it when it initializes the new drive but may be that way I won't get any message errors as it will be already formatted. What do you think about it?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I say try it & see if that helps. If there's any errors on the drive formatting it on the computer should get rid of them. 
Here's another copy of the installation directions from sony's website just in case you need to take a look at it. Make sure the PS4 update file you downloaded is saved in the folders listed in the directions below because that's the only place your ps4 will look for it & if it can't find it it won't be able to complete the installation which could also bring up an error message.



> This procedure is for initializing your PS4™ system and performing a new installation of the system software, such as for when you replace the hard disk drive.
> 
> 
> Be careful when using an update file for reinstallation. All users and all data will be deleted.
> ...


----------



## Serge2012 (Feb 1, 2013)

mpeet611 said:


> I say try it & see if that helps. If there's any errors on the drive formatting it on the computer should get rid of them.
> Here's another copy of the installation directions from sony's website just in case you need to take a look at it. Make sure the PS4 update file you downloaded is saved in the folders listed in the directions below because that's the only place your ps4 will look for it & if it can't find it it won't be able to complete the installation which could also bring up an error message.


Hi Mpeet,

Yesterday I finally found some reliable information about this problem on this link :
http://community.us.playstation.com...rive-swap-error-code-CE-34788-0/td-p/45245146
I had to download a larger update file containing the OS and after everything went fine. I was able to initialize the PS4 with the update and backup all my saved files. I think many other people had the same problem as mine because they didn't upload the larger size update...

Thanks again for all your information and have a great day.

Serge


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Glad to hear your problem is finally solved . Don't forget to mark this thread as solved by clicking mark as solved at the top of the screen.


----------

